# Ultrasounds pre and post IUD placement



## heycodinglady (Sep 4, 2008)

Currently we code IUD placement as follows:  V25.1, 58300, J7302 and 76856 x2 for the pre and post placement ultrasounds.  We are getting denials on the claims as a whole and partially.  If a patient pays for her IUD herself, then of course we don't expect reimbursement.  I cannot find any correct coding initiatives that would bundle 58300 with the J7302, and I cannot find where the ultrasounds would not be a covered service.  Perhaps we are using the wrong diagnosis for the ultrasounds.  I don't know.  Need help.  Thanks.


----------



## Lorisvg (Oct 6, 2008)

I am thinking your claims are denying because of the US's. Why are these being done? I could maybe see after palcement, but before? I am thinking that the Ins. companies are finding it a unnessesary procedure. What do your denial codes say?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 7, 2008)

The other thing you might consider is mod -76 instead of x2.  But I agree, why pre and post?


----------

